# Illustrator Tutorials?



## Apfelkuchen (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo. Ich suche eine gescheite Seite mit lllustrator Tutorials. In Photoshop kenne ich mich mittlerweile gut aus, und möchte jetzt so ordentlich mit Illustrator durchstarten.. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?

 mfg


----------



## Duddle (23. Juli 2005)

1. http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials177576.html
2. http://www.google.de/search?q=Illus...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de-DE:official

Ich persönlich arbeite mich gerade durch folgende http://www.designertoday.com/tabindex-9/tabId-18/page-0/DesktopDefault.aspx


Duddle


----------



## ivan4ever (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Wollt mich nur mal für die Links bedanken, bin selbst schon fast durchgedreht auf der Suche nach vernünftigen Tutorials!

see ya!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Juli 2005)

Duddle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials177576.html
> 2. http://www.google.de/search?q=Illus...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de-DE:official
> 
> Ich persönlich arbeite mich gerade durch folgende http://www.designertoday.com/tabindex-9/tabId-18/page-0/DesktopDefault.aspx
> ...


 
 danke für die antwort...

 ich werde mir die anschauen... gibt es auch speziell tuts zum menschen nachzeichnen die ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------

